# Willow tonight



## Steph182 (Apr 6, 2011)

Willows been out and I thought I'd get some photos of her 

On my wardrobe








And on her gym


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes so pretty. in my opinion, female whitefaces are prettier than males  its how they just blend. she looks happy


----------



## Steph182 (Apr 6, 2011)

I did want a male but I love my girly. Her little white bit at the back that looks like a bald patch makes me laugh :lol:
I wanted a male more for the behaviour side than anything!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

What a preaty little girl. White spot on the back of her head? She is split to pied?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

behaviour wise, id rather go female. the hormonal issues drive me nuts lol the things we tolerate because we love them


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She is so adorable  i might have to bird-nap her


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Willow is very cute. How old is she Steph?


----------



## Steph182 (Apr 6, 2011)

4birdsNC said:


> What a preaty little girl. White spot on the back of her head? She is split to pied?


I have no idea. I thought whitefaced girls had that... I was told she was just whitefaced but I don't know a lot about the colours and mutations


----------



## Steph182 (Apr 6, 2011)

Chez said:


> Willow is very cute. How old is she Steph?


She's 4 and 4 months


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

What a beauty she is


----------



## FroggySam (Apr 5, 2011)

She's beautiful!

Kirby has that gym too. She has a habit of pulling the plastic stars off and then looking confused when she drops them and cant see them anymore.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The white on the back of her head is an indication that she's split to pied...its very cute! I had one similar to her and she had not only the white patch but it made part of her plume white as well. They're beautiful!


----------



## Steph182 (Apr 6, 2011)

FroggySam said:


> She's beautiful!
> 
> Kirby has that gym too. She has a habit of pulling the plastic stars off and then looking confused when she drops them and cant see them anymore.


Willows gym is wrecked, I left it on the floor one day and one of my rabbits jumped on it! All of its falling apart, she'll need a new one soon :lol:


----------



## Steph182 (Apr 6, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> The white on the back of her head is an indication that she's split to pied...its very cute! I had one similar to her and she had not only the white patch but it made part of her plume white as well. They're beautiful!


I never knew that. You learn something new every day 
She's all sleepy tonight as she's been out most of the day. Her foot is healing, she's still lifting it so I'm hoping she's not going to get into a behavioural pattern of constantly lifting her foot even when its healed


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well when resting they lift one foot anyways, its the way they sleep, kinda weird huh?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yea and how many of them have lost balance and fell


----------



## Steph182 (Apr 6, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> yea and how many of them have lost balance and fell


Willow has many a time :lol:


----------



## Steph182 (Apr 6, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Well when resting they lift one foot anyways, its the way they sleep, kinda weird huh?


Yeah true but she's doing it when she's out which she never did before unless she was asleep 
Poor girls probably still a bit sore


----------



## Joenksc (Apr 6, 2011)

Willow is so pretty, has she went through her first molt yet or is that at 6 months?


----------



## Steph182 (Apr 6, 2011)

Joenksc said:


> Willow is so pretty, has she went through her first molt yet or is that at 6 months?


Yeah... A long time ago :lol: She's 4 years and 4 months  Not just 4 months


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

She Is Pretty I Love The Whitefaces I Have 2 The Male Is A Whiteface Pearl And Female Whiteface Lutino With Bluegrey Eyes! I Do prefer females over males as females aren't as hormonal and females are more cuddly but yet i have both! Males Are Funny Though With Their Strutting And Stuff Like Talking


----------

